# CLOSED: Katt crafting simple mum crown, Saharah, free stuff, shopping, villager chats, bugs and fish.



## purple_vixen (May 13, 2020)

Good afternoon, Bellttree.

Rodeo is crafting bone doorplate DIY. Able's and (expanded) Nook's are open (buy any of the big items - big item is table-tennis table). Please don't pick my flowers, but feel free to talk to animals, catch bugs, fish. Lots of free items on the beach to the left of the airport.

Someone got lost before. Rodeo's house is north of the airport. The map should help, but if you get stuck, yell.

Saharah is here. Mangrove wall was the mystery wallpaper 

Marina is in boxes, but reserved for @Cinnamom. If you want to take her home, maybe chat to Cinnamom first.

I am not entirely awake, but if you need crafting done, I can craft for free if you bring me the materials. Crafting list and list for cataloguing (if wanted) here: https://nook.exchange/u/purple_vixen.

Northern Hemisphere Island. Native fruit is pears. Turnip prices are dismal. No charge 

PM if you want to come.


----------



## purple_vixen (May 13, 2020)

Rodeo is still crafting


----------



## purple_vixen (May 13, 2020)

Ankha is now crafting golden seat. About to do some cataloguing, then will send out a batch of Dodo codes.


----------



## IrishSarah (May 13, 2020)

Can I join? Are you still open, think I added you from pen pal thread


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 13, 2020)

I’d like to come over if you’re still open.


----------



## veevz (May 13, 2020)

i have sent a dm


----------



## djc3791 (May 13, 2020)

I'd  love to come by if you're still taking guests.


----------



## purple_vixen (May 13, 2020)

Still taking guests. Fair warning: all the big stuff has gone from Nook's


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 13, 2020)

Would love to come get the DIY from Ankha!


----------



## purple_vixen (May 13, 2020)

She is still crafting!


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 13, 2020)

Ohh could I come over please?


----------



## JackABee (May 13, 2020)

Could I also come over?


----------



## Anblick (May 13, 2020)

Can I please come by?


----------



## purple_vixen (May 13, 2020)

Ankha has glitched after someone left quietly. I have tried saving and restarting, but I am going to try saving, closing the game and restarting.

Edit: Sorry, Ankha is on strike. Please PM me if you would like to visit anyway for Saharah, shopping, free stuff.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Ankha stopped, but Katt is crafting simple mum crown. PM if you want to come.


----------



## purple_vixen (May 13, 2020)

Katt is still crafting


----------



## akimaki (May 13, 2020)

would love to come!!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 13, 2020)

I’d love to come by for mum crown recipe!


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 13, 2020)

I’d love to come back for the mum crown recipe please!


----------



## sally. (May 13, 2020)

i would love to come for the simple mum crown recipe!


----------



## Kadori (May 13, 2020)

Sry I changed my mind! Maybe next time ;o;


----------



## Candy83 (May 13, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> Katt is still crafting



*EDIT:*

I will skip this. 

(Thanks, *purple_vixen*!)


----------



## Quack (May 13, 2020)

Is she _still_ crafting?


----------



## dino (May 13, 2020)

if katt is still crafting i would love to come visit, please


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 13, 2020)

I’d like to come by if Katt is still going at it!


----------



## purple_vixen (May 13, 2020)

Shops all closed, so closing now. If you are desperate to see Saharah or Katt, drop me a PM.


----------

